# Favorite Original Nintendo Game?



## PokerJay83 (Oct 9, 2019)

Mike Tyson’s Punchout for me.

Others:

Double dragon 2
Zelda
Excite Bike
Paperboy 
Mario 3
Mega mans


----------



## Skoal (Oct 9, 2019)

Battletoads here. And the OG Mario Golf.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 9, 2019)

Battletoads, Contra, and the Ninja turtles


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 9, 2019)

Dude battletoads? I was an NES junky and never heard of it.


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 9, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Dude battletoads? I was an NES junky and never heard of it.


Apparently.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 9, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


>


Your favorite too...


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 10, 2019)

Contra

Up, down, left, right, B, A, select, start


----------



## Matt1983NS (Oct 10, 2019)

Mike Tyson’s punch out for sure!
RBI baseball 2
Rampage
Blades of steel
RC pro am
Too many and I can’t remember them all...


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Up up down down l r l r.. 



DemonTrich said:


> Contra
> 
> Up, down, left, right, B, A, select, start


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 10, 2019)

Matt1983NS said:


> Mike Tyson’s punch out for sure!
> RBI baseball 2
> Rampage
> Blades of steel
> ...


100% rbi baseball 2, as well as RC pro am and rad racer.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 10, 2019)

Contra or fuck you


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 10, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Up up down down l r l r..











23 Places Where the Konami Code Lives On


This super-secret Konami Code has a special place in the hearts of the many geeks who grew up with it.




mentalfloss.com





Zelda


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 12, 2019)

I only had SNES back when I was a kid and my favourite was this one:






Jacob


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 12, 2019)

Metroid
This Outkast song reminds me of the game.


----------



## DemonTrich (Oct 12, 2019)

PokerJay83 said:


> Up up down down l r l r..



2 player code


...... select start


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 12, 2019)

Imo double dragon 2 was a top shelf game. Great for 2 players and spinning roundhouse + flying knee was amazing. Also loved Zelda and skate or die.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 12, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> I only had SNES back when I was a kid and my favourite was this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had that for Sega. Was actually a good game


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 12, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Had that for Sega. Was actually a good game


remember the game gear? First handheld in color.


----------



## Matt1983NS (Oct 12, 2019)

Can’t believe I forgot Metroid. And yea it does sound like the Atliens album. Specifically the elevators song.
another awesome racing game was Super Sprint. I can’t find a file for that game to work on my classic NES.
California games was cool too.


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 13, 2019)

Matt1983NS said:


> Can’t believe I forgot Metroid. And yea it does sound like the Atliens album. Specifically the elevators song.
> another awesome racing game was Super Sprint. I can’t find a file for that game to work on my classic NES.
> California games was cool too.


what was the worst NES game of all time? I would say Lola or anticipation


----------



## Matt1983NS (Oct 13, 2019)

The worst game was Kung fu for me. 
mappy was good, and tennis on the 101 in 1 game.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

/thread


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 13, 2019)

Excite Bike

Effin POS from Day 1. But I still hadda play it.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 13, 2019)

Gyromite with Rob


----------



## PokerJay83 (Oct 14, 2019)

TintEastwood said:


> Excite Bike
> 
> Effin POS from Day 1. But I still hadda play it.


me cite bike all the way + killer with game genie


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 15, 2019)

Castlevania, the zelda's, and dragon warrior.


----------



## srh88 (Oct 15, 2019)

Matt1983NS said:


> Can’t believe I forgot Metroid. And yea it does sound like the Atliens album. Specifically the elevators song.
> another awesome racing game was Super Sprint. I can’t find a file for that game to work on my classic NES.
> California games was cool too.


Lol. I forgot about California games. I'll wreck you in the hacky sack game


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 16, 2019)

I was joking about Gyromite... That shit was lame as fuck.... T&C Surfing and Track N Field .. Kid Icarus...Bionic Commando ... Goonies!!!!


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 24, 2019)

Finally got Switch. The online service subscription comes with a collection of NES and SNES classic games so I will definitely play through some of them in the following days.

Jacob


----------



## chex1111 (Mar 31, 2020)

PokerJay83 said:


> me cite bike all the way + killer with game genie


Punch out and Double dragon definitely were some of the most satisfying for gameplay. Punch out was a hard game to win, very , very hard should have been playing iron panties instead. Also, though the "black bass" fishing game. Also, ghouls and ghosts- you can only get hit once or twice the whole game. hard one to finish.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 25, 2020)

Been playing zelda on 8bit. I’m not a 80s kid but imagine 8bit Zelda being only open world game you knew, man I could imagine hours and hours of fun screen searching at night if I was a kid back in the day. So much stuff packed in there. I’d be lighting every single tree on fire trying to find new stuff etc. bet that game was the shit back in the day when that was top of the line. Really enjoying playing it with a walkthrough.


----------



## 420drummer (Apr 25, 2020)

Loved duck tales. Cobra triangle Double dribble. Obviously contra. Paperboy. Battletoads.


----------



## 420drummer (Apr 25, 2020)

PokerJay83 said:


> Imo double dragon 2 was a top shelf game. Great for 2 players and spinning roundhouse + flying knee was amazing. Also loved Zelda and skate or die.


Knee that sum bitch then toss me off the map. Lmao loved that game


----------



## hipressure (Apr 25, 2020)

TIGER HELI ......Nintendo 

This was a great game


----------



## spek9 (Apr 26, 2020)

- Adventures of Link (Zelda II)
- Legend of Zelda
- Final Fantasy
- Dragon Warrior
- Dragon Warrior 2
- Final Fantasy 2
- Crystalis


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 26, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Been playing zelda on 8bit. I’m not a 80s kid but imagine 8bit Zelda being only open world game you knew, man I could imagine hours and hours of fun screen searching at night if I was a kid back in the day. So much stuff packed in there. I’d be lighting every single tree on fire trying to find new stuff etc. bet that game was the shit back in the day when that was top of the line. Really enjoying playing it with a walkthrough.


I probably spent nearly as much time blowing in the bottoms of the games, and inserting/removing/repeat blowing as i did playing. But yes it was a pretty awesome thing back then.. No walkthroughs unless i got the magazine, and it was hard enough to get the folks to buy a new game


----------



## Kassiopeija (Apr 26, 2020)

Gargoyles 2 is my favourite - nice story and wonderful score


----------



## hipressure (Apr 26, 2020)

Sorry to get a bit off topic here but still nintendo ! 


Anyone remember virtual boy ? Was made by Nintendo briefly was a virtual reality headset type deal but basically all red lines for graphics ...dont think it ever really caught on but a vr game for that time was amazing .


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyone ever played Maniac Mansion... that game was pretty advanced for that era


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 29, 2020)

not "original", dream master was really hard to figure out.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 30, 2020)

The power glove!


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Apr 30, 2020)

Tecmo Bowl
Super Tecmo Bowl

The end......


----------



## srh88 (Apr 30, 2020)

tyler.durden said:


>


Tyler.. every time they thrust I hear the coin sound and now I hate you


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Tyler.. every time they thrust I hear the coin sound and now I hate you


You have to fap to that gif to get it out of your mind, trust me. Let me know how it goes. And pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (May 4, 2020)

hipressure said:


> Sorry to get a bit off topic here but still nintendo !
> 
> 
> Anyone remember virtual boy ? Was made by Nintendo briefly was a virtual reality headset type deal but basically all red lines for graphics ...dont think it ever really caught on but a vr game for that time was amazing .


Yeah, apparently it was a big failure for Nintendo. I never had a chance to get my hands on it, but I'd really like to try it.

Jacob


----------

